# Iridium



## ashir (Sep 23, 2019)

Hello to everyone one. 
I am in contact with one of forum member, living near to me , he is getting some ores from a Mine with absolute IR rh values, 
I am thinking to recover values from ore! 
He already assayed it so I do not want to spend time on papers which already had been collected ! 

Sodium peroxide is not suitable for industrial grade recovery
So we first want to recover IR,rh from ore, what will be the suitable process to do so
We have the furnance with maximum capacity of 2000 ° c, which is not capable of making ir shots from ore with out further molten salts , 
Will lead fusion work?


----------



## Lino1406 (Sep 23, 2019)

Iridium is virtually insoluble in lead even at high temperatures, and use is often made of this fact in preliminary steps in chemical analysis.

Fabrication Characteristics:

Iridium can be arc melted (inert-gas cover), electron beam melted, or consolidated by powder metallurgy techniques. It is hot worked using procedures similar to those used for tungsten.
http://www.centralmetals.co.uk/Iridium.php3


----------



## ashir (Sep 24, 2019)

Iridium can be arc melted (inert-gas cover), electron beam melted, or consolidated by powder metallurgy techniques. It is hot worked using procedures similar to those used for tungsten.
http://www.centralmetals.co.uk/Iridium.php3
[/quote]
That's informative
Here is another topic I read few days ago
https://www.technology.matthey.com/article/52/3/186-197/
Here we have limited sources, might be not able to get any of 3 ways of melting IR in start, may be later on, 
We may be try to melt few 100 grams of samples at first with gas torch. Further we will look for some advance setup, any tips to start?


----------



## nickvc (Sep 24, 2019)

The point Lino was trying to make is that PGMs really don’t melt well using traditional torches or furnaces, using copper or silver as the collector metal may work but you need someone used to working with these metals to advise you on that.


----------



## ashir (Sep 24, 2019)

nickvc said:


> The point Lino was trying to make is that PGMs really don’t melt well using traditional torches or furnaces, using copper or silver as the collector metal may work but you need someone used to working with these metals to advise you on that.



Your words make me to understand lino more batter, thanks.
And about advise from some one that handel such material, that's why I start a topic here. 
Oxy torchs hardly melt it , we are looking some sort of arc or electric furnance supplier, 
I need more tips to start, the assay report which was through xrf, xrf commonly show false result about ir, but it shows on IR and rh, some time PD. 
We want assay it and want to saperate pgms to assure the results before starting it on an industrial level


----------



## nickvc (Sep 24, 2019)

Ashir my advice for what it’s worth is get a proper assay before spending any more time or money as it may well be that the xrf is inventing what it scans, I have seen it many times :shock:


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 24, 2019)

Ashir, how was the assay done? Chemical, or by XRF?

Especially arsenic can be falsely detected as Ir if the assay were done by XRF. See
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=28009

Trying to smelt an ore with arsenic releases arsenic trioxide with the smoke. Inhaling it can be deadly.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arsenic_trioxide

Göran


----------



## AshesoftheUniverse (Sep 24, 2019)

nickvc said:


> The point Lino was trying to make is that PGMs really don’t melt well using traditional torches or furnaces, using copper or silver as the collector metal may work but you need someone used to working with these metals to advise you on that.


Usually, the PGMs get brazed together with Gold and form a mass which, the more you heat it, the higher the melting point gets, until, eventually, you are left with an infusable klinker which resists all effort to disassemble it.
I collect specimens of native PGMs and have found that removing the silica and aluminates, releases the PGMs and produces nice specimens that can be separated using just the difference in specific gravity. Color is also a good indicator. Iridium and Rhodium have a distinct Rose color which is very unique and can be found associated with each other. Ruthenium and Osmium are also found together and have a vivid sky blue color. The real secret, is finding them in the first place, in quantities large enough to be practical. Crystals big enough to see with the naked eye also elude detection.


----------



## ashir (Sep 25, 2019)

nickvc said:


> Ashir my advice for what it’s worth is get a proper assay before spending any more time or money as it may well be that the xrf is inventing what it scans, I have seen it many times :shock:


Love this idea,
I am not satisfied with xrf reports, going to do a fire assay, having problems to assay it, but will try to get the goal


----------



## ashir (Sep 25, 2019)

g_axelsson said:


> Ashir, how was the assay done? Chemical, or by XRF?
> 
> Especially arsenic can be falsely detected as Ir if the assay were done by XRF. See
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=28009
> ...


Thanks Goran and happy to see your words. 
I am keeping it in mind to deal with arsenic and may b a little osmium, we will take good care of both,

And it was xrf report, that's why I have decided to do an assay and saperate the metals to see the reality behind the reports. 
I will need more guidance from you


----------



## anachronism (Sep 25, 2019)

Ashir

I was there with Goran when this issue with the XRF came to light. Interestingly the XRF in question had not only precious metals but the base metals library as well. 

I hope this helps you because there have been quite a few people coming and believing their XRF results only to find that in fact they have lumps of high concentration Arsenic. 

I truly hope you are the exception to the rule. 8) 8) 

Jon


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 25, 2019)

The problem is "Metal". An XRF used for metal analysis often doesn't cover oxygen, silicon, calcium, arsenic or sulfur. All non-metal elements that can form massive deposits.
What the XRF doesn't understand it tries to map to whatever it does recognize. It might just ignore it or suggest another element it does know. It all depends on how the software in the XRF is written.

We often see this when people comes back with an assay of a rock, showing a lot of different elements but no Si, O, Ca, S... and so on. That's a clear sign that the assay is wrong when dealing with rocks.

Göran


----------



## ashir (Sep 25, 2019)

g_axelsson said:


> The problem is "Metal". An XRF used for metal analysis often doesn't cover oxygen, silicon, calcium, arsenic or sulfur. All non-metal elements that can form massive deposits.
> What the XRF doesn't understand it tries to map to whatever it does recognize. It might just ignore it or suggest another element it does know. It all depends on how the software in the XRF is written.
> 
> We often see this when people comes back with an assay of a rock, showing a lot of different elements but no Si, O, Ca, S... and so on. That's a clear sign that the assay is wrong when dealing with rocks.
> ...


 Right.


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 25, 2019)

Top picture looks a lot like a sulfide ore, pyrite, chalcopyrite, pyrrhotite and white arsenopyrite.

Bottom picture is just a rock to me, I would never suspect it to be an ore.

Göran


----------



## Lino1406 (Sep 25, 2019)

Iridium ore 0.05%, iron about 90%. Watch the sparkles (XRF reading 0)


----------



## ashir (Sep 26, 2019)

ashir said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is "Metal". An XRF used for metal analysis often doesn't cover oxygen, silicon, calcium, arsenic or sulfur. All non-metal elements that can form massive deposits.
> ...



What about first one? What should be the preparations of ore for assay? Treating sulphides and arsenic first, to get more clean material to work?


----------



## ashir (Sep 26, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> Iridium ore 0.05%, iron about 90%. Watch the sparkles (XRF reading 0)



First one looks promising. 2nd one is might be osmium or only a rock I think picture is not good, it's shape is more like sandy silverish ore


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 26, 2019)

The two last pictures shows two obviously melted pieces of metal and the xrf analyze of the metal blob.

How was the metal button made? By the lab or by someone else? Do you have a proper assay of the ore?

In a normal ore the precious metal is measured in grams per ton, how much ore were used to create those buttons?

Generally speaking, the XRF test of the pure metal is not an assay of the ore, it is an assay of the button. The composition of an ore usually affect how to process it. That is why an assay is usually done that not only shows the amount of precious metals but also shows the other elements, especially problematic elements as arsenic and mercury. Other things that might be of interest is in what kind of size do the metal occur? For example if the metal is concentrated in few but big grains the ore can be ground to a coarse size and concentrated by mechanical means (for example a shaker table) If the metal is following a sulfide mineral then flotation might be the most effective way to create a concentrate that can be smelted... and so on. There are a lot of different ways to process ores.

To just put it in a kiln and try to smelt it might work or it might fail, but the more you know about the ore the easier it is to select a working process.

Göran


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 26, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> Iridium ore 0.05%, iron about 90%. Watch the sparkles (XRF reading 0)



Nice one, and if your numbers are correct, an extremely rich ore... 500g/ton.
Compared to the annual production of iridium of 3-5 tons / year it makes you wonder. Is that ore from an active mine?

Göran


----------



## Lino1406 (Sep 26, 2019)

Sorry I can't give mine details. I brought the photo to show 1) how iridium ore is expected
to look, and 2) XRF reading when there is a very big peak (iron) against a very small one
By the way, the iridium was found by XRF after an oxone (KHSO5) extractiion and enrichment. It is assumed
that the smallness of iridium particles helps in extraction


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 26, 2019)

No worries, glad you shared the picture.  

Göran


----------



## ashir (Sep 26, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> Sorry I can't give mine details. I brought the photo to show 1) how iridium ore is expected
> to look, and 2) XRF reading when there is a very big peak (iron) against a very small one
> By the way, the iridium was found by XRF after an oxone (KHSO5) extractiion and enrichment. It is assumed
> that the smallness of iridium particles helps in extraction



Want a brief detail on oxone extraction. If you can share with us
Our ore same as you show in picture. And i wastvtrying upload a video but it gives error. Here are some pics of ore. And one more thing may be not clear that the percentage of IR in the ore is not so high but we have a large ton quantity to process. Whatever we get is not from few kg ore, but a large quantity to get grams of IR.


----------



## ashir (Sep 26, 2019)

g_axelsson said:


> The two last pictures shows two obviously melted pieces of metal and the xrf analyze of the metal blob.
> 
> How was the metal button made? By the lab or by someone else? Do you have a proper assay of the ore?
> 
> ...


Ore was smelted by some common smelters in Pakistan, the take ore and give metal after few days. 
How they did, they make it mystery.
Shaker table is a good idea, 
At the time we are looking just for idea to extract the metal from ore, then purify it, extraction is harder but knowing an ore is tha hardest part. 
I got crushed ore and it heated my thumb as I touches the crushed ore


----------



## ashir (Sep 26, 2019)

g_axelsson said:


> The two last pictures shows two obviously melted pieces of metal and the xrf analyze of the metal blob.
> 
> How was the metal button made? By the lab or by someone else? Do you have a proper assay of the ore?
> 
> ...


What the ways to get know elements in ore ? You can describe batter, or Any kinda post, book, special techniques?


----------



## Lino1406 (Sep 26, 2019)

Here is the way I worked: Grinding to around 100 mesh. Activation with 20% H2O2 (alternative to roasting at 700C) for few hours until end of bubbling. Addition of H2SO4 to resume bubbling - 1/2 hr. Replacement of the liquid with aqua regia 20 hrs (occasional stirring). This gave some iridium in solution. Next I took the rest solids and added oxone and water - 24hrs (occasional stirring). The resulting solution contained additional iridium


----------



## ashir (Sep 27, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> Here is the way I worked: Grinding to around 100 mesh. Activation with 20% H2O2 (alternative to roasting at 700C) for few hours until end of bubbling. Addition of H2SO4 to resume bubbling - 1/2 hr. Replacement of the liquid with aqua regia 20 hrs (occasional stirring). This gave some iridium in solution. Next I took the rest solids and added oxone and water - 24hrs (occasional stirring). The resulting solution contained additional iridium



H2o2 and then h2so4 to resume bubling? 

Oxone is out of reach but we will see if it's below the expenses, wet way will nearly help to recover most of metals, 
What if instead of h2o2, roast and do a little magnetation then go further? 
Thanks for helpful start


----------



## Lino1406 (Sep 27, 2019)

Addition of concentrated H2SO4 - as an additional heating


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 27, 2019)

ashir said:


> What the ways to get know elements in ore ? You can describe batter, or Any kinda post, book, special techniques?



You send it to a lab that can do a proper assay of the ore.

Göran


----------



## AshesoftheUniverse (Sep 27, 2019)

ashir said:


> Lino1406 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the way I worked: Grinding to around 100 mesh. Activation with 20% H2O2 (alternative to roasting at 700C) for few hours until end of bubbling. Addition of H2SO4 to resume bubbling - 1/2 hr. Replacement of the liquid with aqua regia 20 hrs (occasional stirring). This gave some iridium in solution. Next I took the rest solids and added oxone and water - 24hrs (occasional stirring). The resulting solution contained additional iridium
> ...


Using a magnet (High flux rare-earth) can be helpful. Iridium has a high affinity for Iron they are likely to be found together. Iridium is usually found in combination with Rhodium and other PGMs.


----------



## ashir (Sep 28, 2019)

g_axelsson said:


> ashir said:
> 
> 
> > What the ways to get know elements in ore ? You can describe batter, or Any kinda post, book, special techniques?
> ...


No such lab which can describe us.


----------



## ashir (Sep 28, 2019)

AshesoftheUniverse said:


> ashir said:
> 
> 
> > Lino1406 said:
> ...


What will be suitable way to start this ore on smal, on large scale, any general discussion


----------



## Lino1406 (Sep 28, 2019)

"Ashes from the universe" 
Reason for iron and iridium resemblance a similar hybridization of electrons.
Iridium has indeed magnetic properties. Watch this Indian "old trick"


----------



## ashir (Sep 29, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> "Ashes from the universe"
> Reason for iron and iridium resemblance a similar hybridization of electrons.
> Iridium has indeed magnetic properties. Watch this Indian "old trick"



Awesome


----------



## AshesoftheUniverse (Sep 29, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> "Ashes from the universe"
> Reason for iron and iridium resemblance a similar hybridization of electrons.
> Iridium has indeed magnetic properties. Watch this Indian "old trick"


Thank you for this interesting information. Notice the distinct pink color of the coin imparted by the Iridium content, also the good condition due to the hardness imparted by the content.
It's also interesting that they would choose such a low denomination for the coin. Back in 1818, it didn't have much value.
I suspect the Iridium was a by-product of Placer Gold refining. The insoluble residue from the operation was exposed to molten Copper to extract the Iridium and produce a hard alloy suitable for coins of mass circulation. "Everything but the squeal" as the Swift Premium abbatoir operators used to say.


----------



## ashir (Sep 30, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> Here is the way I worked: Grinding to around 100 mesh. Activation with 20% H2O2 (alternative to roasting at 700C) for few hours until end of bubbling. Addition of H2SO4 to resume bubbling - 1/2 hr. Replacement of the liquid with aqua regia 20 hrs (occasional stirring). This gave some iridium in solution. Next I took the rest solids and added oxone and water - 24hrs (occasional stirring). The resulting solution contained additional iridium


When IR is in oxone water solution what will be the best way to precipitate the IR ,


----------



## Lino1406 (Sep 30, 2019)

SMB, FeSO4, Ascorbic acid, copper, zinc... and more


----------



## ashir (Oct 1, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> SMB, FeSO4, Ascorbic acid, copper, zinc... and more


Thanks , 
What about finely devided IR powder when decomposed to air


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 1, 2019)

Exposed to air? Please re-phrase what you mean


----------



## ashir (Oct 2, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> Exposed to air? Please re-phrase what you mean



Yes and sorry it was because combine study and posting of IR and waste treatment.
IR in finely divided powder shape can be more dangerous if not handled properly? Like exposing to air, direct fire to powder


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 2, 2019)

You wouldn't want even gold powder in your lungs. Use dust mask


----------



## ashir (Oct 3, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> You wouldn't want even gold powder in your lungs. Use dust mask


Thanks, will try soon and post more , 
Reconnect with all you masters whenever get any issue


----------



## ashir (Oct 15, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> Here is the way I worked: Grinding to around 100 mesh. Activation with 20% H2O2 (alternative to roasting at 700C) for few hours until end of bubbling. Addition of H2SO4 to resume bubbling - 1/2 hr. Replacement of the liquid with aqua regia 20 hrs (occasional stirring). This gave some iridium in solution. Next I took the rest solids and added oxone and water - 24hrs (occasional stirring). The resulting solution contained additional iridium



What is preffered ratio of oxone to water ? How much expected metal will affect on ratio of oxone


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 15, 2019)

I used saturated solution. I assume some Cl- , NO3- presence is also helpful


----------



## ashir (Oct 17, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> I used saturated solution. I assume some Cl- , NO3- presence is also helpful



Here what we get 
Potassium peroxy sulphate and they add extra monosulphate , will this combination work as oxone


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 17, 2019)

Positive if monoperoxy sulphate, not disulphate


----------



## ashir (Oct 18, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> Positive if monoperoxy sulphate, not disulphate



Thanks, any guidance to melt the precipitate ?
Further refining is required?


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 18, 2019)

Depends on ore composition, some metal oxides are expected


----------



## ashir (Oct 19, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> Depends on ore composition, some metal oxides are expected



Melting with phosphorus works to lower the melting temprature.?


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 19, 2019)

Not sure where this discussion is aimed at. Please describe what you have done so far


----------



## ashir (Oct 19, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> Not sure where this discussion is aimed at. Please describe what you have done so far



H2o2 not captured, later addition of h2so4


Replacing liquid with Aqua regia


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 19, 2019)

At this point, precipitate values. Check for PM's (iridium and others). Do not wash the residue. Add oxone. Mix. Wait few hours. Check again for PM's. See what you get (give details)


----------



## ashir (Oct 19, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> At this point, precipitate values. Check for PM's (iridium and others). Do not wash the residue. Add oxone. Mix. Wait few hours. Check again for PM's. See what you get (give details)



At this point precipitate values!!! 
English is little hard when it's explaining science terms
What I understand is 
I have to remove aqua and then precipitate values( PT , IR) from aqua regia. 
Not wash the remaining residue ( some aqua regia will still present) .,........?


----------



## ashir (Oct 19, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> At this point, precipitate values. Check for PM's (iridium and others). Do not wash the residue. Add oxone. Mix. Wait few hours. Check again for PM's. See what you get (give details)



One more strange hapenning
H2so4 from first sample precipitate off-white colored powder as it cools down, and no reaction with zinc
H2so4 from 2nd sample gives no precipitate and working fine with zinc.


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 19, 2019)

Positive. To have Cl- HNO3- ions working with oxone. White precipitate from sulphuric acid can be Ag sulphate, SnO2, TiO2, Al2O3, SiO2 and more


----------



## ashir (Oct 19, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> Positive. To have Cl- HNO3- ions working with oxone. White precipitate from sulphuric acid can be Ag sulphate, SnO2, TiO2, Al2O3, SiO2 and more


Zinc is quite not working on sulphuric that precipitate white stuff, should I look for metals in that sulphuric? 

I am going to use zinc as well on Aqua regia. Saperating PD with nitric from black pgm powder, Aqua for pt., and remaining is rh and ir, ( or may be sulphuric before aqua regia for rh to leave ir behind)


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 20, 2019)

Seems you have all the information. Tell results when advancing


----------



## ashir (Oct 20, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> Seems you have all the information. Tell results when advancing



Thanks but experts are always on demand
At the time using zinc to get black pgm from AR and sulfuric. Will keep you informed with further results


----------



## ashir (Oct 20, 2019)

Percolation from Aqua regia with zinc. Two different color powder, black sitting beneth and grayish hanging on top


----------



## anachronism (Oct 20, 2019)

I might be having a blonde day, but I thought that adding Zinc to AR would result in every metal below Zinc on the reactivity series to be precipitated out. 

That's a lot of metals unless of course I have misinterpreted what you are doing.


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 20, 2019)

Ashir, the large amount is suspected of having not noble ingredients. Re-dissolve a part and precipitate with less active reducer


----------



## ashir (Oct 21, 2019)

Lino1406 said:


> Ashir, the large amount is suspected of having not noble ingredients. Re-dissolve a part and precipitate with less active reducer



Thanks it's looking like iron, I will keep you inform as zinc cementation complete
And having trouble to get oxon, khso4 can be used instead of khso5?


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 21, 2019)

KHSO4 works at 500C in the fusion method


----------



## ashir (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks, we have to stop further processes until oxone is avail. 
Zinc cemented black pgm,
nitric= negative for PD(not checked for silver yet)
Aqua regia = precipitate yellow PT salt. 
Resedue =stopped for oxone
Sulfuric = precipitate black powder but still under process as acid is not clear
Will post pics


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 22, 2019)

1.Sediment from sulfuric acid may include palladium and silver, worthwhile to check
2.If iridium is present you shall find it even before oxone application, same for Rh


----------



## anachronism (Oct 23, 2019)

Yep you can't miss Rhodium Sulphate.


----------



## ashir (Oct 26, 2019)

We stop further process until oxone shipped! 
It can be present in AR , but we cemented everything from AR with zinc, and residue from zinc cementation is most likely be IR, we will practice it first with oxone,


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 26, 2019)

Got any greenish chloroiridite to confirm iridium?


----------



## zubr (Dec 15, 2019)

Hello ! Please tell me - what color is iridium with tin chloride


----------



## butcher (Dec 15, 2019)

zubr,
I do not know of a test to determine iridium with stannous chloride, iridium is hard to get into a solution.


----------



## zubr (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks !!!! I'm stupid ... you really helped me


----------



## Lino1406 (Dec 15, 2019)

Despite the difficulty, as chlorides play the initial stage in stannous chloride test, with
IrCl3 = olive green should be present


----------



## ashir (Apr 9, 2020)

Lino1406 said:


> Despite the difficulty, as chlorides play the initial stage in stannous chloride test, with
> IrCl3 = olive green should be present



Stopped before the end some issues in oxone avaiblity and got some job issues. Restarting a small sample again from start to end, is there any substitute to oxonethat I can avail easily? 
Wish to complete the thread
Thanks


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 9, 2020)

I need to stress that if iridium is present in nano size, it will emerge even without, so qualitatively you'll have the answer. The use of oxone is for completing the process


----------



## ashir (Apr 9, 2020)

Lino1406 said:


> Ashir, the large amount is suspected of having not noble ingredients. Re-dissolve a part and precipitate with less active reducer



Any other names of oxone or the places where it can be find by its uses?


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 9, 2020)

Potassium peroxo mono sulphate, Potassium salt of Caro's acid H2SO5 
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4610865.html


----------



## ashir (Apr 12, 2020)

Lino1406 said:


> 1.Sediment from sulfuric acid may include palladium and silver, worthwhile to check
> 2.If iridium is present you shall find it even before oxone application, same for Rh


Can you explain it please


----------



## ashir (Apr 12, 2020)

Lino1406 said:


> 1.Sediment from sulfuric acid may include palladium and silver, worthwhile to check
> 2.If iridium is present you shall find it even before oxone application, same for Rh



Can you explain more?


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 12, 2020)

1. Palladium sulphate and silver sulphate have some solubility. Can be checked e.g. by saturation with sodium acetate
2. Iridium and rhodium will show if they're in the nano sizes (personal experience)


----------



## ashir (Apr 12, 2020)

Lino1406 said:


> 1. Palladium sulphate and silver sulphate have some solubility. Can be checked e.g. by saturation with sodium acetate
> 2. Iridium and rhodium will show if they're in the nano sizes (personal experience)



Will get more guide from you as I decant h2so4. Thanks alot


----------



## ashir (Apr 13, 2020)

Potassium mono persulfate 43% ( pool non chlorine oxidiser)will work?


----------



## ashir (Apr 14, 2020)

ashir said:


> Lino1406 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Palladium sulphate and silver sulphate have some solubility. Can be checked e.g. by saturation with sodium acetate
> ...


 Still having problem to get oxone, preparing is batter idea but chemicals are hard to avail due to recent situations. 
Any alternative? I was ordering oxone and still I want do it some day!!!!!


----------



## ashir (Apr 14, 2020)

Lino1406 said:


> "Ashes from the universe"
> Reason for iron and iridium resemblance a similar hybridization of electrons.
> Iridium has indeed magnetic properties. Watch this Indian "old trick"


Lino if you do'nt mind I want explain some of info related to your this post,
192ir( isotops) is radio active ( gamma rays emitter) 
As highly dangerous as other isoptops even cause cancer and death
It is found IR+copper in the coins you show us( thanks for pic)
Famously in India known as RICE PULLER 
Seen it is sold on heighest prices in India and shown as it attract or pull the rice
Rice have the carbons and IR pull it( don't know when it was written attract rice)
It is used by NASA and somewhere used in military warheads! 

Thi pic you show cost million dollars in India and other parts of subcontinent(even heard it has same price in Russia and Arab countries) and commonly said mysterious product. 

These were the infos I got during search of IR. And the search make understand your words more batter
It's not related to refining but I share it for information. 
Thanks to lino again


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 14, 2020)

Positive. Potassium mono persulfate 43% ( pool non chlorine oxidiser) KHSO5 is same. Chlorine (or bromine) ions presence is essential


----------

